# Looking to RENT an early '70's ORANGE or YELLOW BMW for a photo shoot



## Jeff Ross (Jan 10, 2012)

Anyone know of a Orange-Yellow late '60's or early '70's BMW Sedan available for rent 1/17-1/20/12? Other colors considered. Must deliver to Los Angeles. For a catalog photo shoot. Please contact Jeff Ross 818-429-3696 [email protected]


----------



## Steve in SB (May 10, 2005)

try posting this question on BMW 2002 FAQ. You might have better response. Lots of SoCal members on that forum. Good luck.


----------

